# Rate the AVATAR before you



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Start with mine


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes had it before you.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Innes oh-so-cute! (9.0)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Badnoy, your avatar tells me you have repressed hostile urges. I rate it a 9.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It's better to save it and upload it on p-fury instead of remote linking!!
Nice av!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

there is a 10 for ya .......

Miss Nat ....can I get those digits?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yea seen that avatar of choppin up school girls before pretty cool giveit a 7

mines a "10 a f*cking 10" what movie is that from


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jolly Bengali.

I'm sorry but Apu's the man so 18.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..aren't you suppose to rate the one above you not the one that five post above you...

* and one post per person ..thanks... NO postwhoring..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:
 

> there is a 10 for ya .......
> 
> Miss Nat ....can I get those digits?


 415-356-9833


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...off to the phone i run..you have a cute voice


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Isn't that the number for the phone sex hotline?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I give inindiana a 1

che is too boring.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Isn't that the number for the phone sex hotline?


 Call it and find out.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my old was the best

enfinity plus :bleh:


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Perfect 10


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Those are one of the nicest ASS i've ever seen!!! I give it a 10!







who's that chick by the way?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Vanz avatar is the chick that visits my head every night when I go to sleep.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that the number for the phone sex hotline?
> ...


 I did and some guy answered.........








I was expecting to hear karen's sweet voice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol...this thread is way off course..lmao


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes had it before you.


 damn straight


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

thePACK said:


> lol...this thread is way off course..lmao


 I agree with you!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i like mine, it gets a 10


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > InIndiana said:
> ...


 You are assuming that wasn't Ms. Natt. It could have been.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Come on . Mine rules.








The one above is just disturbing :bleh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Perhaps you should check out http://www.rejectionhotline.com


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I hate penguins. 0


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> I hate penguins. 0


 Its okay, they hate you too


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > I hate penguins. 0
> ...


 Is This Going to be a FLAME WAR???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > InIndiana said:
> ...


 Not as bad as your avatar makes it out to be! :bleh:


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Miss NUTtereri is such an annoyance :rock:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > babnoy said:
> ...










innes had that first


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Death in # said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Sorry cause I'm a Newbie here so I wasn't aware that there was a thread like this before.







I apologize!


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

<------mine


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

I give that a 10!


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

mine


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i think mine is interesting


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Arent you supost to rate the one ahead of you?

the eye gets a 5


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

kory's av is pretty funny. i rate it a 7.


----------



## madman01 (Feb 29, 2004)

this guys the invinsible man


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow Jeff yours is pretty damn awesome!!!!

Oh wait theres nothing there so 3.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i like mine, its very .. me, and no one has any thing like it.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

nothing special about a dancing bannana mine dances all the time i give it a 5


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello, I am johnny cash.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> I hate penguins. 0


<-----what is that

you cant steal my trademark, i was just getting back to change it to that


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

reckaje said:


> Hello, I am johnny cash.


 i give jhonny cash a 10


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Mine is a 10


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't like pokemon pcrose. You get a 1


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

5.0


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> yea seen that avatar of choppin up school girls before pretty cool giveit a 7
> 
> mines a "10 a f*cking 10" what movie is that from


 varsity blue








love that movie
for the avatar a 10 and i seen it before, where did you get that?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > yea seen that avatar of choppin up school girls before pretty cool giveit a 7
> ...


 I have no idea about my AVATARS origin! just got it from Yahoo Groups.

the avatar on my top is just sooooo...sexy!!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

babnoy said:


> [
> 
> the avatar on my top is just sooooo...sexy!!!!


 ill rate your avatar a 6, only because I don't care for japan-amation


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll give you a seven, mostly because you had it tatooed on your arm (leg?).

-PK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what are the three rules of fight club?

i'll give it a 6..didn't like the ending..but great plot


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> I'll give you a seven, mostly because you had it tatooed on your arm (leg?).
> 
> -PK


 you mean this.

I accually don't have any tats, it is just a nitrofish fan


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

or this one. (I have a lot of fans)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres my sighn


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

cool fish.....i give it a 9.5


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> cool fish.....i give it a 9.5


 thanks

ill rate yours a 9, would have been a 10 if I didn't have to look so close to see it was a piranha biteing a cat.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i give it 8, reminds me of HOT TUNA
mines a stunner :laugh:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> heres my sighn


 wow, who was the nice guy who took that pic!?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

aww my last post in the first on page three so i dont get to rate anyones... i give mine a 10 cause its my member name and its the SHITTTT!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

rbp rut is the one before me and GOD how i hate that damn thing ...4.... looks f*cking nasty. reminds me of my cute dog..


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> I hate penguins. 0










:smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > I hate penguins. 0
> ...


 i love penguins


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

9


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

8-9


----------

